# Who are the better bird fursuit makers?



## Dracovar (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, first post here!

I'm in the market for a fursuit of my bird character. I really wanted it to be done by Furr Happens but they're closed, and going down the list in the sticky had very slim pickings. Does anybody know of any other suit makers experienced with birds that could likely get it done in a year?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2012)

Beakspire
Magpie Bones
Dreamvision creations.


----------



## Teal (Jun 19, 2012)

BeastCub does them, but I think she's closed.


----------



## Dracovar (Jun 21, 2012)

They're not bad, but not quite what I'm looking for. My character's  rather toon-like so I was thinking something a bit more bright and  vibrant for the head, and a maker who has experience with wing-like arms  would be preferable.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2012)

Dracovar said:


> They're not bad, but not quite what I'm looking for. My character's  rather toon-like so I was thinking something a bit more bright and  vibrant for the head, and a maker who has experience with wing-like arms  would be preferable.



Savage turtle studio.
She did an owl for a friend of mine, and it turned out well.
There's also Kidloco and Wolfbird.


----------

